# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ti, unë dhe melodia....

## orhideja

Miremengjesi njerez...........nje jave te mbare per te gjithe, ju uroj!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## prishtina75

.....miremengjesi juve,

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## broken_smile



----------


## prishtina75



----------


## çarli_mangup

Mirëmengjesi ......

----------


## çarli_mangup

kjo per mua  :shkelje syri:

----------


## prishtina75

.......sikur e harruam,

----------


## Nete

E pershendes Sulltan Caushin........ :ngerdheshje: :^ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile



----------


## orhideja

Kush p'e don?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Kush p'e don?


*Titullin une  se per materialin e sjelle me lart ncuq.

Ps te pershendes Orhide,duke te deshiruar jave te mbare.*

----------


## orhideja

Genti, titullin e kenges apo te temes, e deshte?  :perqeshje: 

Pershendetje dhe per ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

*Te kenges sime moj ,c'teme thua
Sa per titullin e temes tejmase i mire.*

----------


## Pirate of Love



----------


## orhideja

Shife, mos ngaterro kengen time me tjerat  :perqeshje: 




Pasdite te kendshme!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

